# Hymer Manuals in English



## androidGB

Some time back JeanLuc posted a link, whereby if someone with the same manual you required, gave you the ref no, you could substitute it into the link and download the correct manual.

I've given up emailing Hymer in Germany and wonder if any S820 owners
could give me the magic no.s

The link is https://gebrauchte.hymer.ag/Anleitungen/XXXXXXX.pdf
where the XXXXXXX are substituted.

Maybe this could be made a sticky where owners could place their requests and be helped by other members

Andrew


----------



## bjandlin

*Hymer manuals*

I needed an English version for my 584 & contacted Hymer customer service via.

mailto:[email protected]

She was very helpful & sent an FOC copy almost by return post.
Worth an email I would think.
Barrie.


----------



## soundman

Hi Andrew
I think I will have the manuals you require for your S820.
If you PM me and let me have your email address I will send them as attachments.
Soundman


----------



## Glandwr

What year are you looking for Andrew? I've got a 2003 one for my S740 (identical to the 820 on the 616 apart from lenght.

Dick


----------



## DaveJM

Andrew,

I have an English manual for my 820 - model year 2002 edition 01/07

The only number I can see is 033184.5


Hope this helps


David


----------



## androidGB

Firstly apologies to all of you who replied to my request for my apparent ignorance.

I have been away, so have only spasmodically accessed the site on my Ipad, however I did not receive the usual email from MHF saying there was a reply to one of my posts.

I did have one last try at sending an email to Hymer in Germany, but this wasn't acknowledged.

Thinking that no one could help I bought a 2001 version on Ebay (better than nothing)

Today, a courier arrived bringing a 2004 version of the manual direct from Hymer Germany.

So I now have the magic no. if anyone requires it

https://gebrauchte.hymer.ag/Anleitungen/1269382.pdf

I think it's not a bad idea to have a PDF version of the book anyway.

Once again thanks for your replies.

Andrew


----------



## androidGB

UPDATE

A member on another forum has just purchased an S820 and asked me about a manual.

I couldn't find the .PDF file on my machine and tried the link above.

I got an SSL error, but by removing the s in HTTPS, the file downloaded without a problem.

Might be useful if you require a manual, using the method detailed in the first post in this thread.

HTH


Andrew


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good morning Andrew,

The folder structure is not accessible, only this file. If other members require English manuals please email [email protected] providing your chassis or serial number and confirmation of the model year and model to request one.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## androidGB

Thanks for that Chris, I've passed the email address on to the other guy.

It's curious how just this one works though, I wonder why.

Regards


Andrew


----------



## ThePrisoner

I emailed them nineteen days ago about a replacement after I knocked a cup,of tea over mine. I got the stock acknowledgment but not heard a dicky bird since. 

Not on strike are they ?


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good afternoon ThePrisoner, 

I have just emailed you a copy.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## ThePrisoner

premiermotorhomes said:


> Good afternoon ThePrisoner,
> 
> I have just emailed you a copy.
> 
> Regards,
> Chris


Hi Chris

Many thanks for that. Really appreciated.

By the way, got the table et al but have not yet managed to find someone to fit it. As soon as it is done I will send you a pic. Thanks once again.


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good evening ThePrisoner, 

Thanks for keeping me informed that you are receipt of the manual, and I will look forward to some photos in due course.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## magicmax

Hi
I have just purchased a Hymer S820
also looking for the user manual
my email is 
[email protected]
if you would be so king to email any info
as mine came with no manuals
many thanks
Dave
Forest of Dean


----------



## magicmax

Hi
I have been looking for a user manual for a Hymer S820
I would much appreciate any info user manuals etc
my email is
[email protected]
any info would be very welcome
many thanks
Dave
Forest of Dean


----------



## Mimmzz109

Hi I'm looking for a User Manual in English for a 1998 B544 Fiat Hymer 


It's our first Motorhome and we have no manual and need help asap 

Thank you


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hi and welcome to MHF, is it the van itself you need help with or the appliances, we can usually help with the latter as most vans have the same stuff in them.

I have this but not sure of the year.


----------



## Drew

Mimmzz109 said:


> Hi I'm looking for a User Manual in English for a 1998 B544 Fiat Hymer
> 
> It's our first Motorhome and we have no manual and need help asap
> 
> Thank you


I had a B544 for over 12 years, I don't have a manual but if you have any questions I will try and answer them.


----------

